# Weather in southern Thailand



## pirateNC

Im planning on traveling to Thailand in April. My original thoughts were to travel for 90 days but I have a little concern about the weather. Can someone advise on how rainy the months of April, May and June are in southern Thailand (Phuket, Krabi, Samui). Does it downpour for an hour or two every day and then the sun is shining again? Or does it constantly rain every day, all day...am I wasting my time taking my first trip to Thailand in April - July? I could handle daily showers followed by sunshine...but a rain out and constant cloudiness for 90 days seems like it could be a deal breaker.


----------



## poshtan

i would not go this time of the year it can be monsoon season wait till nov through to april the weather is hot then


----------



## temptom

I've looked at weather reports which suggest 'scattered thunderstorrms' for the next 2 weeks. Foolishly I booked on a whim, like I do all my holidays, reading that April was hotest, and monsoon starts July. Looks like I was wrong. Anyway, given that I've got 4 weeks in Thailand and that I can't get a refund. Should I bother going at all?


----------



## synthia

Go. I think the northern plains will be unbearable, but when I was in Penang, people were coming in from visits to the beaches and seemed tan and happy. I think the west coast is a better bet in April and early May, and then it starts to dry up on the east coast. At least that is the theory I was given. 

But are you going for 30 or 90 days?


----------



## oddball

*southern thailand*



synthia said:


> Go. I think the northern plains will be unbearable, but when I was in Penang, people were coming in from visits to the beaches and seemed tan and happy. I think the west coast is a better bet in April and early May, and then it starts to dry up on the east coast. At least that is the theory I was given.
> 
> But are you going for 30 or 90 days?


 BUT , did you see the results of heavy downpours in his chosen places ? Flooding , because the powers that be filled in the natural flood containment areas and built money paying ventures on them , so if the man wants to swim from his hotel to the beach , good time to visit . Oh , by the way , he will be doing Thailand a real favour during his vacation , money is short at that time of year . Hate to be a party pooper . Colin


----------



## Erynn

Bring your favorite books, or the books you always wish to finish reading, because this is your fantastic opportunity to do so. You will meet rain and it pours; however, you can still go around in Phuget and Samui, enjoy the locals and good food. Canoeing isn't that bad, just don't go out too far from the shore. Krabi...hmmm... get good sleep when it's raining and then..errr..read some more books. I think you will like the locals though; they are very friendly and you might find some cool guides.


----------

